# Qsc cx302



## MMMM (Sep 12, 2014)

Could the cx302 be used as a sub-woofer amp?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes, it can be but its output in Bridged mode is still only about 1200wats into 4ohms min. if your driver is lower than 4ohms you wont be able to use the amp in bridged mode and then you only get 600Watts into 2ohms


----------



## MMMM (Sep 12, 2014)

Is there anything better than the CX302 for a sub-woofer amp that is around $120? (it can be found on eBay for about that much)
I'm thinking of buying the CX302 because it is not as loud (I have heard a CX404 and it is quiet) or old as the others I've been looking at RMX850 etc.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Not really, thats about as good as it gets unless you get into the $250 range and up.


----------



## MMMM (Sep 12, 2014)

Just curious, it has an input impedance of 6K ohms (unbalanced) but almost everything else i have seen has 10K ohms input impedance.
Is that a bad thing or is it just fine and I don't need to worry about it?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

dont worry about it. you will be fine


----------



## MMMM (Sep 12, 2014)

I don't need a Preamp, correct? I have a HTR-5450


----------



## MMMM (Sep 12, 2014)

I got it and it works great, thanks for the info!


----------

